

What the hell happened to Gizmodo.com? - iag

It feels like they just turned it into slickdeals.com, no?
======
arn
Nick Denton wrote an interesting piece about it late last year:
[http://lifehacker.com/#!5701749/why-gawker-is-moving-
beyond-...](http://lifehacker.com/#!5701749/why-gawker-is-moving-beyond-the-
blog)

I agree with a lot of the thoughts behind it, but in execution I don't enjoy
using it.

------
lazyjeff
Seems like site redesigns always just make things worse... this might be a
slight improvements over the last one though, which looked to me like a parked
spam page.

------
Bry789123
Personally I don't like it either. Much harder to open multiple articles for
later and it loads ones that I don't want to read while i scroll towards ones
I do.

------
matdwyer
Seems like its designed for a tablet to me... I think we'll start to see more
content displayed like this (not that it is blowing my socks off now though)

~~~
shadowpwner
Exactly how I feel. This is beautiful! For tablets only.

------
kin
the ign.com redesign was very well welcomed. slightly irrelevant, but an
example of accepted redesign. this actually works on a tablet but feels like
an app. in the browser, the experience is quite horrendous and slow. i have to
mouse wheel to scroll articles and clicking on the link refreshes the page
when it should be ajaxy. it makes me not want to come back.

------
joshbert
Gawker. Gawker happened.

